# ESPN2: Curtis Stevens vs Hassan N'Dam RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tonight's lineup for ESPN's two-and-a-half hour show, which starts at *9 p.m. ET*:
â€¢ Curtis Stevens vs. Hassan N'Dam--12 rounds, middleweights
(IBF tile eliminator)... plus:
â€¢ Ray Narh vs. Fredrick Lawson--10 rounds, welterweights
â€¢ Chris Martin vs. Miguel Marriaga--8 rounds, featherweights

The full fight has been posted on post 194


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

2 top 10 former world title challengers fighting on an ESPN2 card atsch

HBO or SHO should have picked this up.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

AH SHIT I almost forgot.....


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

why do I feel like steven's left hook is gonna be on point?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> 2 top 10 former world title challengers fighting on an ESPN2 card atsch
> 
> HBO or SHO should have picked this up.


No way!! I rather watch the Salkas of the world.

Said NO ONE ever....


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i have no idea why this is on a wednesday as opposed to a friday.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Good lookin out bball!!

This fight is gonna be sweet as fuck. :deal


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hassan vs Quillan was fun as hell Imo

I been waiting to see him again...and Curtis power is always dangerous out there

This some good shit mang.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> why do I feel like steven's left hook is gonna be on point?


Hassan best hope not! :scaredas:

From what I remember Hassan is pretty quick and moves fairly well

Im excited for this shit here. :deal


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

does anybody know anything about these undercard guys? Lawson and Marriaga got good records but could just be can crushers


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow

Don't often see Buffer on ESPN either....:think


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Good lookin out bball!!
> 
> This fight is gonna be sweet as fuck. :deal


because the season is over and because of college football...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

think atlas just had an orgasm...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

The ring looks small to me....

Somethin kind of weird about the ropes too...esp that corner with
the white pad on it..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

never knew charlie z was still fighting.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Marriaga has that killer head movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

martin actually has good form and technique but marriaga is not noticing. walking his man down is marriaga. and over.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a good win, can't wait to see more of this guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

RIP Dan


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rip goosen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao jack rees is judging


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I remember when Narh quit. on the undercard of Pac-Mosley...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Narh is giving Lawson a boxing lesson right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

narh is wimpy the way he throws punches but he does everything pretty well.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

wow man. *a lot* of celebs there. even sly stallone


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

but thats the problem he isnt strong or solid defencivly enough to take punishment when he is bogged down and engaged.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> wow man. *a lot* of celebs there. even sly stallone


well it's ray narh, why would you expect less.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ndam said it best "he wants a war, I want to box"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Narh can win this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I would smash the time keeper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Narh can win this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ive always liked his style, harold brazier/donald curry like high guard, long jab, circling. but stays high and away. i just think this wieght division too heavy for him, they are stronger they are and his one shot power becomes non exsistant when he gets backed up or caught on the way in.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> well it's ray narh, why would you expect less.


:yep

so is FNF now Wednesday night fights?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow teddy can't score man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> :yep
> 
> so is FNF now Wednesday night fights?


fnf is off season this time of year. 
:conf
thats my only bet.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> ive always liked his style, harold brazier/donald curry like high guard, long jab, circling. but stays high and away. i just think this wieght division too heavy for him, they are stronger they are and his one shot power becomes non exsistant when he gets backed up or caught on the way in.


He does have a curry like stance, he would be better at 140

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

GGG in the house


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Narh showing heart tonight. taking a beating now...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

man what can you say, lawson gets outboxed for the decent part of the round but keeping up the pace then wham narh falls apart.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lawson doesn't throw enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ndam is a damn good fighter.
I'm hyped.
Only problem is that glass jaw.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

here we go :bbb


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

N dam wins easy


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Stevens takes this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> N dam wins easy


LOL


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Just me or does that ring look very small?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Stevens
Curtis banging the body nicely early on, lets see if it has an effect.
Curtis also out jabbing.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hassan will struggle with Stevens power based off that first round. If he can keep moving avoid the big bombs for 5 or six rounds Stevens will run out of steam though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

N'dam won round 1 but he has shocking balance


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone know what the line was on this?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Curtis looks more energetic than he usually does to start a fight...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone know what the line was on this?


-160 hassan +120 stevens with no line movement


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

19 - 19 even


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

N'dam 2-0


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone know what the line was on this?


title shot against winner of Taylor/Solomon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Curtis looks more energetic than he usually does to start a fight...


Really? Cause he is throwing fuck all.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd Patterson made the cut!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Really? Cause he is throwing fuck all.


well he never jabbed. but he's bobbing and weaving on his toes instead of plodding...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Favored Stevens going in, still do. I always wondered why people got all excited about N'Dam.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

king sports is hassans promoter so main events stevens in all likelihood is going to lose all these close rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 Stevens


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Favored Stevens going in, still do. I always wondered why people got all excited about N'Dam.


Good call. He's doing so well not landing any punches


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

When N'dam throws combos stevens just stands and waits. N'dam moves very well and turns stevens on the ropes in a classic manner. N'dam also looks prepared to block slip under and step back from stevens left hook, even when he doubles it. N'dam 3-0


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Good call. He's doing so well not landing any punches


He's landed more than your boy Ndam though


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Favored Stevens going in, still do. I always wondered why people got all excited about N'Dam.


Because he is a fantastic boxer?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevens seriously needs to double that jab to get in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He's landed more than your boy Ndam though


He really hasnt


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> -160 hassan +120 stevens with no line movement


I know youre a gambling man. Who you take? I would have took a ndam decision here. Stevens is so overrated plus Ndam went 12 with Quillin who is miles better than Stevens and did well other than the many kds.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hassan is up 3-1 maybe 4-0


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Because he is a fantastic boxer?


Fantastic? Fantastic why?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ndam is zoning well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

38 - 38 even


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought N'Dam would have struggled more with the tiny ring. Maybe later on.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

N'dam uses his shoulders to block shots very well. Stevens needs to jab more. 4-0 N'dam


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He's landed more than your boy Ndam though


You need glasses?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Favored Stevens going in, still do. I always wondered why people got all excited about N'Dam.


just a strange style that makes him unique, square on but dances, has great head movement and has good handspeed. which means in the fight he can do a lot of tactical changes. thats just me though, dont know if everybody agrees.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Fantastic? Fantastic why?


Are you watching?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Well I expected the fight to turn out like this


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> N'dam uses his shoulders to block shots very well. Stevens needs to jab more. 4-0 N'dam


I think bama and bogotozo are drunk on a Wednesday night


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Favored Stevens going in, still do. I always wondered why people got all excited about N'Dam.


He did well against Quillin. Has a legit inside game which Stevens doesnt have.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I know youre a gambling man. Who you take? I would have took a ndam decision here. Stevens is so overrated plus Ndam went 12 with Quillin who is miles better than Stevens and did well other than the many kds.


hassan allegedly had mouth surgery before the quillen fight and was his excuse for the kds. he showed a lot of courage, still look at the lorenzo kd, he was seriously hurt by a counter left

i wanted to live bet this but its not being offered at two of my books

if hassan is not kod or kd he is on his way to a 116-112, 117-111 UD


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That quick right hand to the body is excellent by ndam.....beating the shorter man in close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Well I expected the fight to turn out like this


you quoting steward?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

N'dam won that round but ran too much, although he did throw and land more. 5-0


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

39-37 N'Dam


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

48 - 47 Ndam

Stevens only fought properly the last 10 seconds of that round.
Ndam getting more and more comfortable and Stevens is falling into that damn lull of just waiting and waiting.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

WTF happened to Sly's voice?!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> you quoting steward?


thats exactly who I thought of when I said that


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> He did well against Quillin. Has a legit inside game which Stevens doesnt have.


He did well but got dropped so many damn times. I mean, his ceiling is Quillin, people talk about him like he's the next big thing, I don't get it. No reason he shouldn't be a fan favorite though.



Tage_West said:


> just a strange style that makes him unique, square on but dances, has great head movement and has good handspeed. which means in the fight he can do a lot of tactical changes. thats just me though, dont know if everybody agrees.


That's fair.



Chacal said:


> Are you watching?


Yeah, he moves pretty well, defending well. Not landing much.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

stevens needs to throw more

22 punches a round is not going to cut it against the promoters fighter


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

N'dam got dat shoulder roll. Let bogotazo alone be excited by stevens plodding and missing wide hooks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

N'Dam is working the heck out of this tiny ring

59-55 N'Dam


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

58 - 56 Ndam
Curtis pressing but only in spurts and largely not effective


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

suave moves by the ref, he is doing pretty good work to get out of the way of n'jikams strafing runs.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Just tuned in. Ndam ahead?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> N'dam got dat shoulder roll. Let bogotazo alone be excited by stevens plodding and missing wide hooks.


Not excited by Stevens either, though I wouldn't give that round to N'Dam, no points for nice posturing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

time for Stevens to make his move if he's gone do it...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

6-0


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesse Brinkley like "stop hyping my left overs"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Just tuned in. Ndam ahead?


yeah from 6-0 to 4-2


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

and here he comes!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah from 6-0 to 4-2


Thanks man....from the round and a half I seen so far I'd say Ndam will get dropped at least once...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

stevens would probably be a +600 right now for a ko in live betting which would be a solid play

curtis is going to catch hassan eventually


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

69-64 N'Dam


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Thanks man....from the round and a half I seen so far I'd say Ndam will get dropped at least once...


i agree


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> stevens would probably be a +600 right now for a ko in live betting which would be a solid play
> 
> curtis is going to catch hassan eventually


+300 right now Stevens is plodding though...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

67-66 Ndam
Stevens finally game to life early, I don't know if he got gassed or what but he pulled off late but won enough early to get the round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

N'dam did a great job weathering a storm there an put stevens right out his zone with his turning on ropes, movement and occasional counter. Good stuff from stevens through. Close round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Thanks man....from the round and a half I seen so far I'd say Ndam will get dropped at least once...


yeah I was predicting at least one KD. Stevens needs to throw first though. He won't catch N Dam with a counter


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevens caught loading up. LOL


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

N'dam!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

well shit.... 

Stevens down


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

6-1 but in the 8th Steven is down!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Just tuned in. Ndam ahead?


circling throwing jabs leading with the right hand then ducking the left hook then escapes out the side, at some parts he looks masterful. he needs to land more to concretly win the round. BUT stevens just cant get to him.

DAMN well done fucking hell hassan.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ooh nice knockdown.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> +300 right now Stevens is plodding though...


what book?

i cant believe that stevens is only a +300 right now to win by ko/tko/dg


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

N'dam showing he can fight very well on front foot there


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what book?
> 
> i cant believe that stevens is only a +300 right now to win by ko/tko/dg


I was on Bovada, probably about + 900 now though lol itl update between rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Curtis looks like he is scared to throw.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

7(1)-1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nice round!

79-72 N'Dam


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ndam is tough it's just as if his chin and brain are not on the same page. This would be a huge win after what Kid Chocolate did to him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

stevens needs to be more active. Shit round 
77 - 74 Ndam

Stevens needs multiple kds or a ko to take this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevens is what he is now. Would be nice if earlier he got with shields.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what book?
> 
> i cant believe that stevens is only a +300 right now to win by ko/tko/dg


You overrate his skillset or underrate Ndams skills.

I predicted Ndam decision but he could well stop Stwvens as he showed he can put him down and stevens will have to risk more now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Loving this fight!
N'Dam is quickly becoming one of my favorite fighters to watch... Stevens is also always worth watching too of course.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> You overrate his skillset or underrate Ndams skills.
> 
> I predicted Ndam decision but he could well stop Stwvens as he showed he can put him down and stevens will have to risk more now.


ndam is chinny and stevens has ko power youttube the lorenzo fight

hassan is not stopping stevens

not happening


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't understand why Stevens isn't trying to get inside and throw with Ndam.
Just sitting back and waiting on perfect counters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

89-81 N'Dam


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Stevens has to go for it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

87 - 83 Ndam
@MichiganWarrior
Looks like you made a good call on this one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't understand why Stevens isn't trying to get inside and throw with Ndam.
> Just sitting back and waiting on perfect counters.


yeah Stevens is exciting to watch and I'm a fan of the guy, but he's just doesn't have what it takes to reach that top level


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck is Stevens doing?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Shit round, N'dam won it but it was shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> What the fuck is Stevens doing?


:yep what he normally does when outclassed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

99-90 N'Dam


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

curtis not even trying to press.
Dude is mentally weird as fuck.

97 - 92 Ndam


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

9(1)-1


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mosley ain't wit that Mexican broad no more?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

got some bad news for my black hollywood fans
Got from reliable sources, cuba gooding is on that meth pipe.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mosley got a new chick. Niiice...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep what he normally does when outclassed


True, but shit. you'd think he would give it a lil more knowing that if he can land on the chin there's a good shot ndam will go down. But hey, Stevens has never been anything more than a B- fighter on his best night. More like c+ no disrespect.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I gotta give it to Stevens though. He has the best "Oh Shit!!" Face I have ever seen. GGG showed us that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mosley ain't wit that Mexican broad no more?


That was Bella.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

That toe tapping has to stop. Idc if it's "a habit" it affects his movement and he is a pro boxer....a trainer needed to put a stop to it a long time ago.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

curtis thought he had the power to chin the guy who has been dropped numerous times before.

overconfidence is the greatest enemy.
_yoshimitsu_


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

N'Dam with the Ali shuffle :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

107 - 101 Ndam


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

N'Dam clowns the hell out of Stevens at the end of the round doing the Ali shuffle and Roy Jones skip

109-99 N'Dam


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That looping right hand has so many dimensions. @Bogotazo when I have time I'll breakdown what makes N'dam fantastic. But if you can't see his subtleties and cute tricks you gotta question your analytical brain.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pure discouragement on Stevens face.


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

if stevens had a decent right hand this fight would've been more interesting


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That was Bella.


I knew that wouldn't last Mosley not making bank or being in the public eye anymore


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

stevens threw...12 punches. WOW


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Ali's influence will never be forgotten.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevens is so fucking mentally stupid.
At worst he needs to cut the ring off and just try to trade with him. Stevens stupid.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> That looping right hand has so many dimensions. @Bogotazo when I have time I'll breakdown what makes N'dam fantastic. But if you can't see his subtleties and cute tricks you gotta question your analytical brain.


I like his movement, punch variation and hand speed but I wish he didnt do that shoulder waggle when he's gonna throw. Even a mediocre fighter like Stevens sees most his punches coming. Gonna keep him from the top level


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevens got sonned!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mmm too late.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

118-109 N'Dam


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I knew that wouldn't last Mosley not making bank or being in the public eye anymore


that was bella without all the makeup


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

cards closer than anything bama said is a fucking tragedy.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> curtis thought he had the power to chin the guy who has been dropped numerous times before.
> 
> *overconfidence is the greatest enemy.
> yoshimitsu*


GOAT fighting game character :cheers


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> that was bella without all the makeup


Wow thought it was some redbone


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> That looping right hand has so many dimensions. @Bogotazo when I have time I'll breakdown what makes N'dam fantastic. But if you can't see his subtleties and cute tricks you gotta question your analytical brain.


He has a decent pleasing outfighter style, that's it. You go on like he's some technical genius lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

117 - 110 ndam


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Gave stevens 1 round, if you are nice you can give him 3 or 4


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

117-110 ndam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> that was bella without all the makeup


what thats bella? the crazy hot cuban chick?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He has a decent pleasing outfighter style, that's it. You go on like he's some technical genius lol.


He is very smart. Dunno how you can't see it...

Bogo past prime?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gave Stevens 1, 7, and 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wow thought it was some redbone


It was her.
Just not dolled up heavy and older. She isn't 24 anymore. LOL
I rewound it on my DVR to be sure.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> what thats bella? the crazy hot cuban chick?


No they broke up I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

agree with Teddy's score. 118-109


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the few times Stevens decided to open up and land, N'dam was shook. he had to get out of there...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-111
116-111
119-108

Hassan N'Dam now the mandatory for the IBF Middleweight title


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> He is very smart. Dunno how you can't see it...
> 
> Bogo past prime?


Not saying he's isn't smart, he just doesn't inspire confidence he'll get to that next level. He's between Stevens and Quillin. Nice to watch, I just don't get the fanaticism.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

so how good was the Colombian dude who fought earlier? Think he can fight for a title?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

that was a much needed night of boxing


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

115-111?????

4 rounds in it, had stevens stayed up right in the 8th he would be only 2 rounds away from a draw. too close for me.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> so how good was the Colombian dude who fought earlier? Think he can fight for a title?


very good, I think he's capable of challenging a titlist


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Smart work. Curtis depends on his opponents throwing a right hook to get off his LH. N'Dam didn't give that opening.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> so how good was the Colombian dude who fought earlier? Think he can fight for a title?


shockingly bad technique but effort, power and tenacity...the guys columbian thats the only mould they seem to make. punchers without standard technique.

he'll get a title shot he has 'it'. but winning and holding...:think: have to think about that one.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Good showing from N'Dam, maybe a bit too much posturing and movement whilst well outside of punching range but whatever. 

Stevens looked like ass. No ability to cut off the ring or set up shots, shelling up and relying on the counter left hook alone ain't gonna work against world level opposition.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not saying he's isn't smart, he just doesn't inspire confidence he'll get to that next level. He's between Stevens and Quillin. Nice to watch, I just don't get the fanaticism.


it's funny, I disagree with almost all the points you've been making about N'Dam, but I agree with your conclusion. He's no world beater.



Tage_West said:


> 115-111?????
> 
> 4 rounds in it, had stevens stayed up right in the 8th he would be only 2 rounds away from a draw. too close for me.


both were 116-111. I made a typo from typing too fast


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's funny, I disagree with almost all the points you've been making about N'Dam, but I agree with your conclusion. He's no world beater.


I've changed my mind on a few of them, he's more of a stylist than I expected from what I remember. Did better than I thought he would in winning, but yeah, ultimately I don't see him ascending. No reason to dislike him though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Smart work. Curtis depends on his opponents throwing a right hook to get off his LH. N'Dam didn't give that opening.


N'dam throws a looping right hook in a way that keeps stevens guessing.

He throws it when he is moving left against the ropes and uses it to propel him right and change the dynamics. He leaves it out there ever so slightly though, on stevens left glove. This stops stevens patent left hook counter. But surely that becomes predictable? Nay, he keeps switching it up and using the right hand to start a combo so stevens doesn't know what's coming. Just one aspect of his brains in that right hand @Bogotazo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I've changed my mind on a few of them, he's more of a stylist than I expected from what I remember. Did better than I thought he would in winning, but yeah, ultimately I don't see him ascending. No reason to dislike him though.


yeah I feel ya. He didn't really land too many clean punches himself, but he's very well conditioned and has excellent footwork especially in that tiny ring. I think David Lemuix would give him a better fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> N'dam throws a looping right hook in a way that keeps stevens guessing.
> 
> He throws it when he is moving left against the ropes and uses it to propel him right and change the dynamics. He leaves it out there ever so slightly though, on stevens left glove. This stops stevens patent left hook counter. But surely that becomes predictable? Nay, he keeps switching it up and using the right hand to start a combo so stevens doesn't know what's coming. Just one aspect of his brains in that right hand @Bogotazo


He switches up the shots well. And often turns leads into pivots by pushing off after throwing with that same hand.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I feel ya. He didn't really land too many clean punches himself, but he's very well conditioned and has excellent footwork especially in that tiny ring. I think David Lemuix would give him a better fight


Agreed. And I forgot about that guy. Hope to see him step up soon.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's funny, I disagree with almost all the points you've been making about N'Dam, but I agree with your conclusion. He's no world beater.
> 
> both were 116-111. I made a typo from typing too fast


alrigtht...i'll let you off.. i turned the volume down and it didnt see the cards.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> N'dam throws a looping right hook in a way that keeps stevens guessing.
> 
> He throws it when he is moving left against the ropes and uses it to propel him right and change the dynamics. He leaves it out there ever so slightly though, on stevens left glove. This stops stevens patent left hook counter. But surely that becomes predictable? Nay, he keeps switching it up and using the right hand to start a combo so stevens doesn't know what's coming. Just one aspect of his brains in that right hand @Bogotazo


Agreed, N'Dam has very good broken rhythm that makes it hard for a basic fighter like Curtis. Curtis needs to be matched up against guys like Tureano and Roman to look good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Curtis stevens isn't evry good at cutting off the ring or even just exploding forward. it isn't the most technical thing but when he knew that he had nothing to lose he could have just try to rush forward and cut the distance with athleticism. He also has no uppercut or a straight right either of those punches could have done good damage when N'dam was at the ropes Stevens throws only hooks. They are really good hooks but it's still one dimensional either uppercuts or straights in combination with the hooks would have been very useful. 
Also he needs a jab when going forward


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Smart work. Curtis depends on his opponents throwing a right hook to get off his LH. N'Dam didn't give that opening.


He did throw the overhand right many times, but he leaned back after throwing it to avoid the left hook counter.



Chacal said:


> N'dam throws a looping right hook in a way that keeps stevens guessing.
> 
> He throws it when he is moving left against the ropes and uses it to propel him right and change the dynamics. He leaves it out there ever so slightly though, on stevens left glove. This stops stevens patent left hook counter. But surely that becomes predictable? Nay, he keeps switching it up and using the right hand to start a combo so stevens doesn't know what's coming. Just one aspect of his brains in that right hand @*Bogotazo*


It doesn't stop the counter, it's actually dangerous to leave your right hand out there. N'Dam wanted to draw the counter and make Stevens miss and be out of position, giving N'Dam enough room to move around the ring and be safe.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Curtis stevens isn't evry good at cutting off the ring or even just exploding forward. it isn't the most technical thing but when he knew that he had nothing to lose he could have just try to rush forward and cut the distance with athleticism. He also has no uppercut or a straight right either of those punches could have done good damage when N'dam was at the ropes Stevens throws only hooks. They are really good hooks but it's still one dimensional either uppercuts or straights in combination with the hooks would have been very useful.
> Also he needs a jab when going forward


well if he had an uppercut and straight right then maybe he would be marvin hagler instead of curtis stevens.

pretty easy to see that if stevens doesnt connect with the left hook against the chinny hassan then hes going to lose the fight on points. good win for njikam. both these guys easily beat small cotto and freddie knows it. thats why roach wont even have cotto take a fight between now and his monster canelo payday on may 5, 2015, becasue there is way toomuch risk

since boxing is such a shi-t sport right now miguel doesnt even have to worry about making his mandatory six month title defense without getting stripped

horrible


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

quincy k said:


> well if he had an uppercut and straight right then maybe he would be marvin hagler instead of curtis stevens.
> 
> pretty easy to see that if stevens doesnt connect with the left hook against the chinny hassan then hes going to lose the fight on points. good win for njikam. both these guys easily beat small cotto and freddie knows it. thats why roach wont even have cotto take a fight between now and his monster canelo payday on may 5, 2015, becasue there is way toomuch risk
> 
> ...


I don't think N'dam is even close to being chinny. Quillin is a super hard puncher and all he managed was floor N'dam several times. Quillin dropped Rosado not even GGG did that. Stevens also connected with a left hook counter and N'dam was stunned but that's it and Stevens usually finishes guys when he lands that left hook


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mushin said:


> He did throw the overhand right many times, but he leaned back after throwing it to avoid the left hook counter.
> 
> It doesn't stop the counter, it's actually dangerous to leave your right hand out there. N'Dam wanted to draw the counter and make Stevens miss and be out of position, giving N'Dam enough room to move around the ring and be safe.


I am aware it's a danger and he was baiting the counter with it at times, but when you place your glove on someone else's glove they can be disheartened to throw with that hand. N'dam would put his jab out above stevens right hand when he was going for an overhand right on a few occasions too, when stevens went for it anyway. He was using the right hand the same way with this move, you can see stevens just stopped using that left hook when N'dam did that. Lara, rigondeaux, Cunningham and others all use this trick.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't think N'dam is even close to being chinny. Quillin is a super hard puncher and all he managed was floor N'dam several times. Quillin dropped Rosado not even GGG did that. Stevens also connected with a left hook counter and N'dam was stunned but that's it and Stevens usually finishes guys when he lands that left hook


the counter left at 1:13






im not taking into consideration the quillen fight because hassan supposedly had mouth surgery one month prior to the fight which probably affected him

i just think that his punch resistance is not good. he has a lot of heart that is for sure and a good skill set. i just dont bet on guys with low punch resistance against guys with power.

hassan would absolutely toy with small cotto


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Curtis stevens isn't evry good at cutting off the ring or even just exploding forward. it isn't the most technical thing but when he knew that he had nothing to lose he could have just try to rush forward and cut the distance with athleticism. He also has no uppercut or a straight right either of those punches could have done good damage when N'dam was at the ropes Stevens throws only hooks. They are really good hooks but it's still one dimensional either uppercuts or straights in combination with the hooks would have been very useful.
> Also he needs a jab when going forward


Yeah the cement feet is his biggest problem. He was able to explode into a few combinations and tag Golovkin, but he wasn't trying it here. Also he had a good time jabbing with N'dam around the 5th and getting the better of it but he didn't turn it into forward momentum. Cutting the ring off against a good mover is such a bitch though. I also didn't think the size difference was that big but in the ring it was mad noticeable.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't think N'dam is even close to being chinny. Quillin is a super hard puncher and all he managed was floor N'dam several times. Quillin dropped Rosado not even GGG did that. Stevens also connected with a left hook counter and N'dam was stunned but that's it and Stevens usually finishes guys when he lands that left hook


N'dam admitted he was hurt 3 times in the fight, got hurt by the first punch Stevens landed.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was upset with Stevens performance. I think the movement and pure size difference is what got him. Man Curtis is a short middleweight, I like his style though but he just can't rely on that left hook for everything.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

So I just watched the fight, I missed it last night because I had to get up early today... 

I continue to get disappointed by Curtis Stevens. This guy has all of the tools, you can tell he has legit ability & talent. Great left hook, steady left jab, good combination punching, he works the body well, etc. But he doesn't USE the tools good enough! He doesn't let his hands go enough, it's like there's no urgency even though he was clearly losing the fight. This guy proved multiple times that he could have beat N'Dam. It seemed like every time he connected with a big shot he had N'Dam in an uncomfortable state. He just didn't do it enough! He fucked up! It's infuriating watching Stevens just get outboxed, these are things he could have totally avoided.


----------

